# 14k turning ears black??



## bklyn (Aug 27, 2007)

I recently got 2 prs of 14k earring from 2 different places. the 1st turned my ears black around the piercing. kept happening. i took the earrings back and had them clean them. weird. couldn't figure it out. asked other jewelers if they were real. said yeah. got another pr 14k this weekend. guess what. same thing. could i have developed an allergy after all these yrs? what is going on here?
thanks!


----------



## MorningGlory (Aug 29, 2007)

It usually is caused by a chemical reaction with your body's oils/perspiration and the base metals used to harden the gold.  You may want to try 18K+ or switch to other metals, like platinum or titanium.


----------



## bklyn (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks guys for your feedback. i'm heartbroken bc these ghetto hoops don't come in 18 or above, and i love the gold. is it harmful to keep wearing them you think?


----------



## Onederland (Sep 1, 2007)

definately. i wouldn't risk your the health of your ears.

if you really love the hoops, and i mean LOVE, i'm sure you can get a local jeweler to custom make the hoops in 18K+


----------

